# browning recurves, models



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Never seen a list of all the models....but they sure did make alot of them. Along with the models you mentioned,there's the Nomad I & II, Nomad Stalker,NS I & II,Fury I & II, Cobra,Cobra I & II,Safari I & II, Backpacker t/d,Explorer,Explorer I & II...plus quite a few more. Your dad's Safari I was made from 1966-1971


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Harry Drake designed some, or maybe all of the recurves from Browning.....Harry knew knew His stuff about bow design....I have an Explorer II, it's a 62" bow, and is a solid performing bow...It also has 3 or 4 lamination's in the limbs, VS. most recurves of that era, that used two...Dont know for sure , but this might be a factor in the bow's performance...Most of the Browning recurves that I've shot were good bows, much over shadowed by the more collectable Bears, and Howatt's...The 56" Wasp is a quick, sweet shooting little bow....Hope that this helps....................Jim


----------



## bigox (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info. If the first digit is the year then the safari I my dad gave me is a 1966. It was given to him by my grandfather and now that dad is in the hospital after a blocked neck artery which gave him a stroke and also removal of a cancerous colon tumor they found, the bow means a lot to me. I remember him shooting it when I was younger and it was awesome. Everybody likes bears but the brownings I really like. Another question is value in good condition, I'm seeing from $100 to $150 range, is that about right? Thanks again for any info.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Right. The 1st digit is the last number of the year made...6 being 1966. I have a beautiful 1970 Safari I(along with 8 other Brownings)with a Brazilian rosewood riser that really shoots nice...awesome grip too. I still have a few Browning models I want to pick up yet. The price range you noted is pretty much in line what they go for. BTW,prayers for your dad


----------



## bigox (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks, he is alucky man. Had to have a donor artery from his arm put in his neck. Then yesterday had the tumor and part of the colon removed, no cancer found anywhere else even the lymph nodes. He is 69 and this is the first time in a hospital for him, was even born at home. Lots of therapy yet, but it could be a lot worse. Another question, anyplace other than here and e-bay to find bows for sale? Thanks again.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

You can check out tradgang.com and stickbow.com...both sites have pretty good classifieds. I'll probably be listing a 40x# @ 28" Browning Wasp soon. I have a 50# Wasp due next week sometime


----------



## LAZ (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a Browning Mohawk youth recurve, beautiful bow. 54", 20 # that my grandson shoots now, bought it about 1975


----------



## Seneca Archer (Feb 25, 2010)

http://droptinetraditions.com/php/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4170

http://droptinetraditions.com/php/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=1830


----------

